# 2 ferrets needing homes in Nottingham



## RACR (Nov 14, 2009)

We have 2 lovely Jills needing homes.

Nipper and Lolly came in together, but unfortunatly since had to be split as Nipper has become very agressive towards Lolly and other ferrets.. Due to this they will have to be rehomed seperatly or housed seperatly.. Both girls are nipped trained and very loving, Lolly is very human orientated and will lick you all over (hence name Lolly lol) Nipper is kissy but likes to go off and do her own thing more.. Both girls are around the 10 month mark and been spayed and chipped and wormed. They are fed JWB ferret food at the moment and had to weaned over from cat food.. They show no interest in eating meats. Lolly loves tunnels and baby rattle toys and Nipper loves soft toys and balls the most. Lolly can be introduced into a group with the correct introing and patience, she is a little chasey and dominant with other ferrets at 1st but she does calm down..

This photo was taken the day came in, please note there claws have clipped since.. Ive used this photo of them together as its a lovely photo, the rest come out blurred or not showing them too well.

Nipper is the small one on the left, and Lolly on the right.




























If you can offer a place in your home and adopt one of these lovely girls, please pm me on here or email [email protected]


----------

